# Sailboat Junkie/New Member



## boatted9 (May 22, 2011)

I'm new here, but I'm not new to the forum and many of its posts. Most of my friends say I'm/we're (wife included) too old to be sailing and living on a sailboat. What do they know? They have not experienced the freedom and the pure joy of living in one's own private luxury cocoon that can be moved to whatever pleasurable location one chooses. We've just spent one year on shore in a beautiful apartment that we are now giving up to live on an Islander Freeport 38C that we are in the process of purchasing. Moving aboard again will be a difficult and complex task, but we're up for it and as excited as two people two generations younger would be. It also is a real pleasure to be on board with the SailNet Community. 

"Life is short; live it to the fullest"

Boatted


----------



## catamariner (Mar 3, 2010)

Just love the teak-and-holly sole look -- enjoy! You say folk think you're too old, but um, you don't say what decade you two are in. Many full-time sailors are in their 4th through 7th decades, and some are in their 8th.

Having lived aboard back in our early 30s, we decided to go with a catamaran this time -- there's only so much smacking around from some idiot's wake in a lock I care to take. Also, since we have our youngster with us, the extra privacy will be nice. But that said, cruising is a very healthy lifestyle, you have a good boat there, and may you cruise in excellent health and happiness for many years to come!


----------



## boatted9 (May 22, 2011)

*Aging Sailors*

Thanks for the supportive comments. Both of us are stretching the age boundaries, but we are convinced most of the problems begin in the head. If one recognizes the reality of reduced physical abilities and is cautious in that regard, nothings seems impossible. We also have a Bristol 29.9 in Daytona Beach, FL, that we recently spent a cold six months on and survived that just fine. Now, we plan to spend split the warm months between the two boats hopefully in a 7-5 yearly split. Should be fun.


----------



## kc2jxy (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm glad that i not the only one to do this, in two week i'll be leaving my job and heading to living on and work on my sailboat (Sea Horse) 1971 Pearson P-30. Toward the end of summer will be heading down the east coast with no time clock, just fair winds! No set course, but my new friends yet to meet. Good luck, fair winds


----------

